
China Tries to Teach Trump Economics - vectorrain
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/opinion/trump-china-trade.html
======
lowdose
China has chosen not to engage with this president and expects the American
people to make a wiser decision in the next election round.

------
DeonPenny
Well he learned protectionist policies from China and seems to be going ok.
It's weird that so many westerns are adamant we are wrong in this situation.

------
deogeo
> The Chinese, by contrast, have yet to deploy anything like the full range of
> tools at their disposal to offset Trump’s actions and hurt his political
> base.

A technically correct but very misleading sentence, given China's unapologetic
protectionism:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/douglasbulloch/2016/10/12/prote...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/douglasbulloch/2016/10/12/protectionism-
may-be-rising-around-the-world-but-in-china-it-never-went-away/)

But then it's par for the course to ignore that when talking of US trade
policy ([https://www.reuters.com/article/us-imf-worldbank-
china/china...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-imf-worldbank-china/china-
denounces-protectionism-in-swipe-at-u-s-trade-policy-idUSKCN1RP0HU))

------
karmakaze
Ha, I mistook the subject to mean China tries to teach "Trump Economics" and
thought, what's that?

------
cbluth
Is there an alternative link? Something without paywall?

~~~
jk2faster
Here you go: [https://telegra.ph/Opinion--China-Tries-to-Teach-Trump-
Econo...](https://telegra.ph/Opinion--China-Tries-to-Teach-Trump-
Economics-08-10)

